# Help finding vid



## heathcom (Nov 27, 2007)

I need help locating a video for a project of mine. I would like to get a clip of a transport plane. Something with an overhead view flying over the ocean maybe with the cameraman filming down on another plane. The theme is to show a clip of troops leaving home to fight in the war (ww2).
Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 27, 2007)

Well I dont know if you are going to find video of troops leaving home to fight the war on a plane from WW2. When troops typically left home they went on a boat.

I am sure this video out there that you can use. Have you tried:

Yahoo!
Google
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

etc...


----------



## heathcom (Nov 27, 2007)

The youtube, yahoo stuff isnt the quality thats needed. I was hoping for some dvd quality movies such as Memphis Belle, that has a few good clips but I was hoping if someone knew a specific movie that way I dont have to rent or download a bunch of movies and skim through em all.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 28, 2007)

Hmm let me check when I get home. I have a order catalog where you can order original footage stuff.


----------



## heathcom (Nov 28, 2007)

Sweet, thanks.
The leaving home part, I shouldve said from England. I believe they used C-47's to transport troops from time to time?


----------



## evangilder (Nov 28, 2007)

You have to remember that in those days, the preferred method of transporting troops to faraway lands was by boat. Because of the relatively small spaces a Dakota has in comparison to a ship, you would need a lot of Dakotas.

That being said, you could probably find some D-Day footage of guys going across the channel in C-47s. You might find some stuff in episode 2 of Band of Brothers: "Day of Days". That episode is some of the finest cinematography I have ever seen.


----------



## heathcom (Nov 28, 2007)

ahhh, yes. I saw that years ago, brilliant series.
Im making a music video for a class project, the opening is for the words "Daddys flown across the ocean" if you can guess what thats from....


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 28, 2007)

Ho ho, it's another daft lyric from that melodramatic scribe Mr Waters... which is likely erroneous because his dad was killed at Anzio (When the Tigers Broke Free) so he would have got there by boat.

Ironically, planes were used to repatriate soldiers esp PoWs.

Maybe you could use something from Archive.org or Veoh which should have better quality. For ex something from the Berlin Airlift but overhead shots are very rare.


----------



## heathcom (Nov 30, 2007)

I suppose "daddy's riding in a boat across the ocean" didnt sound that great hehe.
The shot of the plane pearing through the clouds in Day of Days was perfect. I had to slow it down a tad to fit the sequence but it looks great, thanks for the info!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 30, 2007)

I am sorry heathcom but I could no longer find the catalog. I think my wife through it out.


----------

